# Advice on returning to stock rooted w/ recovery.



## NotTheAndroid (Aug 29, 2011)

I have the vzw s3 running an older version of cyanogenmod and I want to go back to stock but i'd like to keep my recovery. Is there an easy way to just flash a rom or do I have to follow the steps to odin stock and then reroot and add the recovery again? I know returning to stock will break root on updates but that's ok as I think the s3 has the 1 touch root now.

Thanks in advance for any help/advice!


----------

